# Body MFG ID help please



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't remember where I got this one from. It does not look like a resin model can anyone pleas tell me who the manufacturer is.

Thanks

Kur


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm no expert, but the body looks like a Good quality resin cast to me. Maybe from RoadRaceReplicas ?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The big "R" suggests it is a Joe Furrulli(sp?) casting.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yup that's Joes trademark for sure. i have plenty of his resin products and each is marked with the yr it was cast. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool .. Thanks guys ...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ford?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You were so close Tx.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Though it sounds as though the mystery is solved I believe DASH made a similar body?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SouthLyonBen said:


> Though it sounds as though the mystery is solved I believe DASH made a similar body?


True, DASH made a Falcon, but his was made from injection molded Plastic, not resin Cast like the one in the pix.


----------

